# Best Qoutes from a Cartoon?



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Oct 11, 2008)

What are some of your favorite qoutes from a cartoon....any cartoon?



*Superman TAS*

Superman: *standing over the grave of Dan Turpin after a chillingly sober funeral scene* "Goodbye old friend. In the end, the world didn't need a super man. Just a brave one."


*Justice League/Justice League Unlimited*

Batman: *looking up at New Genesis, floating several hundred yards up in the air* "I'm going to need a longer grappling line."

-and-

Batman: *watching a projection of the Thanagarian doomsday device* "Ingenious."

Superman: "Yeah. Let's go break it."

-and-

Superman: *as Captain Marvel walks into the room* "Look, Captain, I want to-"

Captain Marvel: "No more lectures. I called this meeting and I'm going to have my say."

Superman: "But-"

Captain Marvel: "All my life I've looked up to the League. You were my heroes, every one of you." *turns to Superman* "And YOU. I idolized you, I wanted to BE you. Whenever I was out facing the bad guys, I'd think 'What would Superman do'? Now I know. I believe in fair play, in taking people at their word and giving them the benefit of the doubt. Back home I've gone up against some pretty nasty villains, but I NEVER had to fight the way they did to win a fight. I always found a better way. I guess what I'm saying is that I like being a hero, a symbol, and that's why I'm . . . . . quitting the Justice League. You don't act like heroes anymore."

*Captain Marvel turns and walks out the room, leaving it in dead silence*

Superman: "He's right."


*The Bionic Six*

I don't know why, but I always loved this quote from the show. Basically, Perceptor is a superhero who like Daredevil is blind, but his other senses are enhanced to superhuman levels, and he has enhanced strength/speed/agility as a result of some other enhancements. He breaks into a lab to rescue Mother-1, who is being held in a complicated trap involving shackles, lasers and superheated liquid. Perceptor walks up to the trap and proceeds to state the location of all the lasers, the angle of the blasts and the exact temperature of the water.

Mother-1: "How can you know all of that, you're blind?"

Perceptor: "Why is it that people with sight seem to think the world goes away everytime they close their eyes?"


----------



## Taleran (Oct 11, 2008)

Phantom Limb: The lair of the Phantom. Behind these modest walls lies the most technologically advanced system of controlled evil in existence. You sir are sitting smack dab in the middle of location B for the Guild of Calamitous Intent!!! 
Brock: You like doing that don't you?
Phantom Limb: Oh yes, Next to the 'Behold-A-Giant-Walking-Death-Ray' speech, the 'Welcome-To-Hell' speech is my favourite. 


SPOON!




I'll teach man to use his machines. I'll show him, what distorted science can give birth to! I'll teach him to fly like a faerie. And I will give him the ultimate answer to all that science can ask. And the world will be free for my magic, again. While YOUR powers die.. mine will FOLOURISH! Man will never Inherit my domain..for I am making man MINE! Can you not feel the world turing in my direction, already!?


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2008)

Joker: "May the floss be with you."

Cause Hamill is also Skywalker. 
Funny shit.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 12, 2008)

From Justice League Unlimited - Destroyer

*Superman:* [Fighting Darkseid] That man won't quit as long as he can still draw breath. None of my teammates will. Me? I've got a different problem. [Punches Darkseid through the wall] I feel like I live in a world made of cardboard - always taking constant care not to break something. To break someone. Never allowing myself to lose control, even for a moment, or someone could die. [Punches Darkseid again] But you can take it, can't you, big man? What we have here is a rare opportunity for me to cut loose... and show you just how powerful I really am. [Punches Darkseid through pretty much all of the city] 

*Darkseid:* It's called the Agony Matrix. Direct neural stimulation of pain receptors - all of them. Imagine the worst pain you've ever felt in your life, times a thousand. Now imagine that pain continuing. Forever. Oh, that's right... you don't have to imagine.

*Superman:* [To Batman] A five-minute head start? You're getting soft in your old age.
*Batman:* Don't you have a tall building to go leap?
*Wonder Woman:* And the adventure continues.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah, a lot of the quotes I loved were from Batman: TAS. Here are a couple -



> Harley Quinn: You thought I was just another bubble-headed blond bimbo! Well, the joke's on you, 'cause I'm not even a real blonde.


_^I still get the mental image of her moving as she says that, just adorable._

_And this all from an episode :3 -_


> [flashback on the Penguin's "almost-got-him" Batman story]
> The Penguin: Greetings, Batman! You have taken the bait, as I knew you would. Now, prepare to meet your end, within my Aviary of Doom!
> Poison Ivy: [interrupting] Aviary of what?
> The Joker: Yeesh, Pengers! How corny can you get?
> ...


_vThis quote by Fries just always breaks my heart._


> Mr. Freeze: I failed you. I wish there were another way for me to say it. I cannot. I can only beg your forgiveness, and pray you hear me somehow, someplace... someplace where a warm hand waits for mine.


----------



## laly (Oct 12, 2008)

From X-Men Evolution:

Gambit: What's up guys? Tell me, why are you such losers?  
Toad: Because the X-Men are winners. It all balances out.

From Avatar: The Last Airbender:

Sokka: The universe just loves proving me wrong, doesn't it?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 12, 2008)

Everything Sokka from Avatar says, literally.

Spongebob: Well, it's no secret that the best thing about a secret is secretly telling someone the secret, thereby adding another secret to their secret collection of secrets...secretly.


----------



## Chee (Oct 12, 2008)

> Harley Quinn: You thought I was just another bubble-headed blond bimbo! Well, the joke's on you, 'cause I'm not even a real blonde.



What episode was that?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 12, 2008)

Mystique said:
			
		

> You, X-Men, are nothing more than puppets for Charles Xavier, and I am a sharp blade, cutting your strings, just so I can watch you FALL!


One of the few good things from X-Men Evolutions.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 12, 2008)

I want that balloon Spongebob, I want it _really_ badly.

and

Listen up you villain, I wanna eat my meatloaf. If you don't get out of here, then by the power invested in me, I now pronounce you man and wife!


----------



## Cair (Oct 13, 2008)

Avatar. 


"Hey, you need some help unpacking?" 



Random and wonderfully VA'd.


----------



## Graham Aker (Oct 13, 2008)

*Batman: TAS*

*Thomas Wayne:* (Hallucination) You are a disgrace!!
*Batman:* No. You are not my father. I am not a disgrace! I am vengeance. I am the night! I - am - BATMAN!!



*Joker:* What?! Compare ME to BATMAN?! I've got more style! More brains! I'm certainly a better dresser!

*Two-Face:* Get out of my face, clown!
*Joker:* Which one?


----------



## Chee (Oct 13, 2008)

> Two-Face: Get out of my face, clown!
> Joker: Which one?





What episode is that? Omg, sounds funny.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Oct 13, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Freakazoid_ 



[YOUTUBE]kMOeV5MLOvc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]z3Z9cjKkqn4[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _U.S. Street Fighter cartoon_ 



[YOUTUBE]nZv-bzaerBE[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Animaniacs_ 



[YOUTUBE]UsBq_K1WLsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 13, 2008)

Chee said:


> What episode is that? Omg, sounds funny.



The Strange Secret of Bruce Wayne


----------



## Talon. (Oct 14, 2008)

You're going to melt like a grilled cheese sammich!


----------



## Koi (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, everything Sokka says is pretty much pure win and awesome.

I can't think of anything else offhand, though. D:  Argh tired.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 14, 2008)

Joker: A Bat in the hand is worth two in the belfry


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Oct 16, 2008)

errrmmm...cant think of anything great, only one thing comes to mind.
spongebob -"you know...life is like a bucket of woodshavings, unless its in a pail, then its a pail of woodshavings."


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 16, 2008)

"For the love of mike. . ."
-- Big Guy

"That's just prime. . ."
-- Optimus Primal


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2008)

laly said:


> From X-Men Evolution:
> 
> Gambit: What's up guys? Tell me, why are you such losers?
> Toad: Because the X-Men are winners. It all balances out.




i love that quote 

Avatar

Aang talking to momo: I know you can't really talk. Pretending you can helps me think.

Momo makes a incomprehensible sound.

Aang: I'm going to pretend I didn't pretend to hear that. 


Aladdin

there are a few provisos, a couple of quid-pro-quos. [as himself] Rule number one: I can't kill anybody. Bleurk! [Slices own head off] So don't ask. Rule number two:[Sticks head back on] I can't make anybody fall in love with anybody else. [Transforms into a big pair of lips and kisses Aladdin] You little punim there! Rule number three: [Lies flat on back then rises, transforming into hideous 'undead' creature with Peter Lorre voice] I can't bring people back from the dead. It's not a pretty picture, [clutches Aladdin's shoulders] I DON'T LIKE DOING IT! [Transforms back to normal] Other than that, you got it.



and last the most epic last words ever 


Beast Wars

Dinobot:Tell my tale to those who ask... Tell it truly, the ill deeds, along with the good... and let me be judged accordingly... The rest... is silence...


----------



## Koi (Oct 16, 2008)

I cannot express how much I love Kyle and Stan.  Friendship OTP?!  I think so!


> NAMBLA Leader: We are human. Most of us didn't even choose to be attracted to young boys. We were born that way. We can't help the way we are, and if you all can't understand that, well, then, I guess you'll just have to put us away.
> Kyle: Dude. You have _sex, with children!_
> *Stan: Yeah. You know, we believe in equality for everybody, and tolerance, and all that gay stuff, but dude, fuck you. *
> Kyle: Seriously.



I can't believe nobody posted the Chewbacca defense yet. 


> Johnny Cochrane: Ladies and gentlemen, this is Chewbacca. Chewbacca is a Wookiee from the planet Kashyyyk. But Chewbacca lives on the planet Endor. Now think about it; that does not make sense!Why would a Wookiee, an eight-foot tall Wookiee, want to live on Endor, with a bunch of two-foot tall Ewoks? That does not make sense! But more important, you have to ask yourself; What does this have to do with this case? Nothing. Ladies and gentlemen, it has nothing to do with this case! It does not make sense! Look at me. I'm a lawyer defending a major record company, and I'm talkin' about Chewbacca! Does that make sense? Ladies and gentlemen, I am not making any sense! None of this makes sense! And so you have to remember, when you're in that jury room deliberatin' and conjugatin' the Emancipation Proclamation, _does it make sense?_ No! Ladies and gentlemen of this supposed jury, it does not make sense! If Chewbacca lives on Endor, you must acquit! The defense rests.


----------



## Mawashi Geri (Oct 16, 2008)

Steven Spielberg and George Lucas raped Indiana Jones....


----------



## Talon. (Oct 17, 2008)

^lol Chewbacca 

Blitzwing:AND THEY SAY IM THE CRAZY ONE!!!!!!!!!!!
"I WILL EXPRESS MY FEELINGS IN SONG! THE ITSY BITSY SPIDER...."
lets not forget wreck-gar
"I am Wreck-Gar. I dare to be stupid!"


----------



## Ryuk (Oct 17, 2008)

I would of got away with it too if it weren't for you medeling kids .


----------



## shadow__nin (Oct 17, 2008)

80's Transformers movie
Spike:
"Oh shit what are we gonna do now!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 18, 2008)

Justice League Unlimited

Goldface: Eww...
Luther/Flash: What?
Goldface: Aren't you gonna wash your hands?
Luther/Flash: No... because im evil!


----------



## Kameil (Oct 18, 2008)

Batman : *Watching Robin being tortured on a movie by Joker*

Batman : *Smashes through theater glass* I can't BELIEVE YOU WOULD DO THIS.

Joker: If you don't like the film I've got slides.


----------



## Koi (Oct 19, 2008)

From JLU:


> Batman: You want me to _what?!_
> Wonder Woman: Turn yourself over into U.S. custody, along with the rest of us.
> Flash: Yeah, that makes sense, okay.
> Superman: Meet us at the coordinates I’m sending first. We should all go over together.
> ...



I think that was my favorite exchange of the whole show.   I love Dick!Batman.


----------



## Talon. (Oct 19, 2008)

courage the cowardly dog:
ramses:retuuuurn the slaaaaab, or suffer my currrrrrse......
Eustace:WE DONT WANT NO STINKIN TOTE BAG!
ramses:aw, come on!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2008)

The Emperors New Groove
Kuzco:Everyone hits their stride, you just hit yours 50 years ago.


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha ^ Here's another:

Kuzco- This is Yzma...living proof that dinosaurs once roamed the Earth.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 19, 2008)

Chef's Father: Ooh, it must have been about seven, eight years ago. Me and the little lady was out on this boat, you see, all alone at night, when all of the sudden this huge creature, this giant crustacean from the Paleolithic Era, comes out of the water. 

Chef's Mother: We was so scared, Lord have mercy, I jumped up in the boat, and I said, "Thomas, what on earth is that creature?" 

Chef's Father: It stood above us looking down with these big red eyes... 

Chef's Mother: Oh, it was so scary! 

Chef's Father: ...and I yelled, I said, "What do you want from us, monster?" And the monster bent down, and said, "I need about tree-fitty." 

[long pause] 

Kyle: What's tree-fitty? 

Chef's Father: Three dollars and fifty cents. 

Chef's Mother: Tree-fitty. 

Stan: He wanted money? 

Chef's Father: That's right. I said, "I ain't givin' you no tree-fitty, you god damn Loch Ness Monster! Get your own god damn money!" 

Chef's Mother: I gave him a dollar. 

Chef's Father: She gave him a dollar. 

Chef's Mother: I thought he'd go away if I gave him a dollar. 

Chef's Father: Well, of course he's not gonna go away, Mary! You give him a dollar, he's gonna assume you've got more! 


Gets me every time.


----------



## Cair (Oct 19, 2008)

^ OMG! Tree-fitty!


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 20, 2008)

The scene in the South Park episode, "Sexual Harassment Panda", where the kids are in the bar and the guys are like. "We don't take kindly to THIRD GRADERS"


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2008)

Tom: Bang.


----------



## Koi (Oct 21, 2008)

Altair_X said:


> courage the cowardly dog:
> ramses:retuuuurn the slaaaaab, or suffer my currrrrrse......
> Eustace:WE DONT WANT NO STINKIN TOTE BAG!
> ramses:aw, come on!


Oh man!  That episode scared the SHIT out of me when I first saw it! xDDD  But I saw it again recently, and I've changed my mind.  I think it's great.  I love that show.



Stark said:


> Chef's Father: Ooh, it must have been about seven, eight years ago. Me and the little lady was out on this boat, you see, all alone at night, when all of the sudden this huge creature, this giant crustacean from the Paleolithic Era, comes out of the water.
> 
> Chef's Mother: We was so scared, Lord have mercy, I jumped up in the boat, and I said, "Thomas, what on earth is that creature?"
> 
> ...


Dammit, I repped you yesterday.   How could I forget about Tree Fiddy?!  I think that might be my favorite episode, just for that exchange.

I have a giant black friend who does Chef's dad _perfectly_ (if he can manage not to crack up while doing it, heh).  It's like the best thing ever.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 22, 2008)

^I could do it pretty well, and I'm not African-American...


----------



## Kenshin (Oct 22, 2008)

"The things I do for love" -courage the cowardly dog lol and "Respect my authoritah!"-cartman from south park


----------



## laly (Oct 22, 2008)

From Dave the Barbarian:

Dave: But I don't wanna be a barbarian!
Fang: You did when you were ten!
Dave: Yes, but I thought it meant a librarian that also cuts hair. 


Dave: Can you keep him busy? I've got a plan.
Fang: You promise your plan isn't, "I bet I can get away while Fang keeps him busy"?
Dave: Promise.


----------



## Rock Lee (Oct 23, 2008)

The New Adventures of Batman

*****The Creeper to Harley Qunn while kissing her Arm "Awwww sweetie got a booboo"


*******Harley then nails him with a giant mallet "Awww Creepo got a concussion"


----------



## Zaphkiel (Oct 23, 2008)

There are just sooooo many from The Simpsons~

Grandpa: My Homer is not a communist.  He may be a liar, a pig, an idiot, a communist, but he is not a porn star. 

Homer: From now on, there are three ways to do things: the right way, the wrong way, and the Max Power way.
Bart: Isn't that just the wrong way?
Homer: Yeah, but faster! 

Bart Simpson (spelling "Impervious" in a spelling B): I...M...P
Nelson: Bart is pee!
Ralph Wiggum: I made Bart in my pants!

Gets me every time.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 30, 2008)

Shredder from TMNT: "Tonight I dine on turtle soup"


----------



## Talon. (Nov 3, 2008)

^rofl
my favorite line from grimlock-"Me Grimlock go with you, but me Grimlock go with you alone"
BlitzwingH I WANNA SEE HIM TURN INTO A FIRE TRUCK PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE?!?!?!?"

Stewie
"HA HA HA FAT MAN MADE A FUNNY"


----------

